# Pain after mastitis?



## MayasMama88 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey there, mamas! I'm making an appointment to see my OBGYN tomorrow, but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask women who may have experienced what I'm experiencing first.

I developed mastitis a few months ago, not knowing that's what it was until the third day of fever/chills/breast pain. After I figured it out, I started massaging the affected breast, applying hot compresses, and having my DD nurse on that breast more often than the other. My fever broke, and the mastitis went away, but on the right outer side of my right breast (where it was the most swollen and most painful) there is a spot that is _still_ painful, and when I massage it I can feel a weird little knot or something. It isn't really like a lump.. it almost feels like hardened milk ducts maybe? The thing I keep wondering about is if my DD could have done any damage to it. The reason being, she does this thing where she gets frustrated about any number of things and she'll roll over and over and over _right up against me_ and most of the time she smashes her head into my breast in that exact same spot. She's done this for months, and obviously I try to prevent it as much as I can, but she's a year old and sometimes it happens so fast that there isn't anything I can do until she's already done it. I know I'm rambling, but have any of you experienced this? Do you know what the pain/firm area could be? Thanks in advance!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

It may be an abscess. http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...t-abscess.html

I really hope it isn't! But if it is, be sure to read up about treatment - draining it can harm the breat tissue and nerves if not done correctly for a breastfeeding mom.

Good luck!


----------



## MayasMama88 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ugh, I really hope it isn't, too. Well I'm going to the Birth and Beyond center here in CT, which is supposed to be amazing (most places that offer homebirths and midwives are, though), so hopefully if it _is_ they can figure out a way to heal it without damaging my breast! Thank you so much for responding.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope it isn't too!

Some quick info about abscesses (just in case)...

they can be drained by ultra sound guided needle aspiration, but that needs to be repeated every couple of days.

if an incision is needed to drain, an incision that goes 'out' from the nipple (like the spoke of a bicycle wheel where the nipple is the center of the wheel) does much much less damage than a cut that goes around the breast (like the tire of a bike wheel).

Making sure that the breast is bandaged afterward so baby can still nurse is really important!

I can find you more info if needed, but it sounds like you have wonderful care providers!







<- that's for the wonderful care providers!

Keeping you in my thoughts, and hoping that it is a plugged duct rather than an abscess


----------



## MayasMama88 (Jul 15, 2010)

You are so kind! I'm very grateful, and will post something when I find out what it is.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Any news? I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## MayasMama88 (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatioGardener*
> 
> Any news? I hope you are feeling better!


Sorry I haven't updated in a bit. I actually had to wait to make the appointment because I didn't have my insurance card yet. I'm going to the Birth and Beyond Center (I'm SOOOO excited!!) Friday at 3:00, so I'll definitely let you know what they say. It still hurts a bit, but it's not excruciating or anything, so hopefully it's just something minor. Thank you so much for your care and concern! :hugs


----------



## MayasMama88 (Jul 15, 2010)

So just thought I'd leave a post and update: I went to Birth and Beyond last Friday and had Allison check out my breast, and she couldn't find anything extraordinary about it (yay!). She just said that that particular breast might cause me problems in the future, especially since it had been injured (my DD goes through spells especially when she's teething where she will get very uncomfortable and frustrated during the night, resulting in her kicking and rolling around and basically ends up ramming me in that breast with her head or arms). She said that if I were to get mastitis again, it would probably be in the same breast, and the chances of me getting mastitis might be a little big greater because of the injury. It still hurts actually, because DD is teething again. Sometimes I wish we either had a bigger bed, or that she'd sleep in her crib beside the bed until the spell is over, but in all honesty I'm not ready to give up co-sleeping yet... even if it's only for a few weeks.


----------

